# 2 Monitore - 2 Grakas // Splittscreen



## _root (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute ...

Also, ich würde gerne 2 Monitore an 2 Grakas an meinem Rechner betreiben...

Graka1 an AGP: GeForce 2 Ti GTS
Graka2 an PCI: Matrox Millenium  4 MB (1 Monitorausganz und dann noch so ein komischen)

Das Betriebssystem : Win XP Prof

Für  die Matroxkarte fehlt mir leider noch der passende Treiber ... also wenn wer einen hätte,  wär es klasse wenn er ihn mir schicken könnte... ( mailto:acid@bassspielplatz.de )

Könntet ihr mir nun vielleicht noch eine Art Anleitung geben, was ich wie machen muss, damit alles funktioniert...

MfG & ThX

aCiD


----------



## Ossi (2. Juni 2004)

Eigentlich ist das garnischt so schwierig:
- im BIOS sicherstellen, daß dort unter: Init Display First = AGP steht,
- die PCI-Grafikkarte am besten in den Steckplatz direkt hinter der AGP-Grafikkarte, damit sie den gleichen Interrupt bekommt (geshared wird)
- dann den PCI-Grafikkartenreiber installieren (mal hier: http://www.matrox.com/mga/support/drivers/previous/prv_drv.cfm#Win2kXP nachsehen, könnten einer von den Treibern ganz unten sein)
- dann einen Neustart durchführen und in den Einstellungen Monitore den Haken bei "Windows Desktop auf diesen Monitor erweitern" setzen

Hier: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials154908.html wird so ein ähnliches Thema behandelt.


----------

